# Pigeons in winter



## Rock Dove (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi everyone, I'd like to ask a question thats been on my mind for quite a while, if anyone knows the answer.

How do pigeons survive the winter in places like Toronto (where I live)? I read that they don't migrate, so how do they manage to find food and keep warm?
The past winter had been particularly long and cold, if anyone lives in Toronto, they probably know what I mean. 
Its amazing that pigeons could survive the winter, in the summer heat right now I practically forgot about the past winter, but if anyone knows an answer, could you reply ?

Thanks.

------------------
Little steps are often the hardest to take. We are too used to making leaps in the face of adversity, that a simple skip is so hard to do. We should all learn to walk soft, walk small, see the world around us rather than zoom by it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Pigeons can withstand the cold as long as they are safe from draughts and damp. But I have read that up to 20% of a flock will die if there is a harsh winter.

They need food to generate body heat, so I feed the feral flocks mixed corn during the winter. It is best to feed them early morning when their energy resources need repleting or two hours before darkness which is when they start disappearing to their roosts.

Pigeons can survive a couple of days without food in winter, but the litle song birds can't. They also join my flock when I am feeding them.

Cynthia


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

city pigeons seem to survive quite well, even in bitter cold winters, like last year's.

The heat from buildings, etc., helps a lot - on cold days, you'll see them huddled near exhaust vents, etc.

The feral flocks around here seemed to survive the winter very well -- their numbers didn't seem to diminish any (I'm about 60 miles east of Toronto)


----------

